
Indian worker runs 100 mts in 9.55 seconds - samdung
https://www.news18.com/news/india/faster-than-usain-bolt-karnataka-villager-running-with-buffaloes-covers-100-metres-in-just-9-55-seconds-2500819.html
======
labawi
Please use standard notation - 100m, or 100 metres.

Meter is an SI standard unit, so using <number> m should be understandable to
to almost everyone, or you can use the entire word.

Is mts popular as an abbreviation in some cultures?

